# Setting up tftp Server

## Genn

We're trying to set up a diskless cluster at local tech school and I've looked through the documentation, but when it gets to the part about setting up a tftp server I have some issues.  I want to verify that it is only running on eth1.  I've read through as much of the documentation on tftp servers as I can find, but I can't resolve this.  It can't be too difficult to specify this.  Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## someone0012

Which tftp server will you be running?

It's usually a 'Listen' or 'Bind' address setting. If your real worried about it you can filter it with iptables.

----------

## Genn

We're using the tftp-hda unstable ebuild (since the stable version wouldn't compile).  We tried editing /etc/conf.d/in.tftpd and adding -a eth1:69.  That should specify what to listen on, according to the man page for tftpd.  However, the service won't start after that.  Did we just screw up the syntax or something?

----------

## someone0012

Im not familiar with tftp-hda, but I was reading through its man page:

```
 -a [address][:port]
```

Address is the _IP Address_ not the device name the system refers to. So which ever IP you have statically assigned to eth1 will be what you place in as the address.

----------

## Genn

Ah ok, excellent.  I figured I had screwed that up somehow.  Thanks.  I'll give it a try this afternoon.

----------

